# Minimum and Maximum case length 9MM



## gilream

The manuals that i've read state that the maximum is 1.169. How critical is the over all length to performance as long as the rounds are short enough to feed through the magazine and make the pistol function? I am using Blue Dot powder and the rounds are for my Glock 19. Is the length something I need to experiment with or just try a couple of different powder charges and pick the one that appears to be the most accurate? I've loaded for rifles for years but not for handguns until recently and would appreciate any information. Thanks


----------



## TOF

Your gun may dictate max cartridge length you should use for a given bullet. Most magazines will accept FMJ's at max design length (SAMMI Spec). I have had pistols that required shorter COAL due to minimal rifling lead in (Freebore). Bullet shape combined with overall length may effect how well they ramp into the chamber.

When using a new bullet type/brand or gun I start by loading a dummy cartridge long by .1". I then insert it in the chamber of my barrel and determine how much too long it is. Once the freebore is determined I set bullet depth to leave .02" between bullet and rifling or to dimension listed in load data being used. If too long bullet to rifling contact may prevent going into battery reliably.

I find that testing samples over a range of charges will lead you to better accuracy.


----------

